# Word of the Day: passionate



## Em in Ohio (Jun 16, 2020)

Loosely defined as:  Passionate - Intense interest or enthusiasm, easily angered.

Show us some passion!


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 16, 2020)

The trainspotter was so passionate about his hobby that he was willing to travel several miles just to see one particular engine.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 16, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> The trainspotter was so passionate about his hobby that he was willing to travel several miles just to see one particular engine.


This post a great way to start my day - I had to Google "trainspotter," as I have never heard the term before.  

Trainspotter:  (British) A person who collects train or locomotive numbers as a hobby. 

Thanks for stimulating my brain!


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 16, 2020)

The young girl was so passionate about  horses, she cried every time she saw one.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 16, 2020)

With  her horse she  rode to see  her boy friend , whom she was passionately in love with.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 16, 2020)

With the start of another school year , their passion  died away.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2020)

*I'm passionate about  Music and Photography... it would be hard for me to choose to have only one of those passions in my life.. *


----------



## RubyK (Jun 16, 2020)

Becky passionately searched for a counselor to explain her quickly changing moods.


----------



## RubyK (Jun 16, 2020)

The Mitchells caught their 12 year old daughter locked in a passionate kiss with the boy next door.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 16, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> With the start of another school year , their passion  died away.


I was really getting into the story about the loving girl with her horse and a boyfriend  - and then they break up? So much for successful romance!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 16, 2020)

Current events have a way of arousing people's passions, often to extremes.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 16, 2020)

What ?
You expected from their  passionate embrace a baby might happen?


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 16, 2020)

After years pass  the girl now a  grown woman wonders about her  first  taste of  passion.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 16, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> After years pass  the girl now a  grown woman wonders about her  first  taste of  passion.


I've been trying to remember when I last felt passion of any sort!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 16, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> The young girl was so passionate about horses, she cried every time she saw one.





Sliverfox said:


> With her horse she rode to see her boy friend , whom she was passionately in love with.





Sliverfox said:


> With the start of another school year , their passion died away.




Together, I thought these made a great short story, 
which I am passionate about short stories,
though some are....um.....awfully.....um......
_*short!
*_


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 16, 2020)

Kaila,,  bits & pieces  from my life in those sentences.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 16, 2020)

When the girl over hear her boy friend  telling   his  buds.,, "O, she's just a Summer  sleigh ride."
Her passion  for him withered.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 17, 2020)

Following her passion, in this case,  would have lead her down a very sad road, @Sliverfox 

"She" deserves better than that!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 23, 2020)

Helping the elderly has been Cynthia's lifelong passion.


----------

